# Anyone have a NZXT M59?



## Delta6326 (Nov 11, 2009)

Im wandering this because i just won one for free so i was wandering if anyone had one?

Are they better than the NZXT Tempest? thats what i have. how is airflow? i wish it came with more fans(M59) it comes with 1 back 1 side but can have 2top and i think 1 front NZXT M59


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 11, 2009)

I would love to have that case there about 60$ refurbed but they are a beauty

http://www.svc.com/m-59-bk.html

Im seriously wanting to sale me thermaltake tsunami dream and buy one of these cause i would rather have a bottom mounted PSU


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 11, 2009)

That looks loads better than the tempest; black interior, tool-less bays, cpu backplate hole, window. Why are you trying to get information about it? Are you going to sell it once you get it?


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 11, 2009)

no im not selling it just trying to decide if its a good idea to move my computer into it and then have my tempest get dust


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 11, 2009)

Delta6326 said:


> no im not selling it just trying to decide if its a good idea to move my computer into it and then have my tempest get dust



Ah, well I'd do it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 12, 2009)

Would you like someone to take the temptest of your hands


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 12, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Would you like someone to take the temptest of your hands



haha sorry but it will probable go to my sister or cousin


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 12, 2009)

dang i need to get a nice clear sided case with a bottom mounted PSU. i might just order the refirb M59


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 12, 2009)

Great! temps are good even without a front intake worth the money.

P.S if you get the front fan mounted tell me how via PM


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 12, 2009)

i probable wont add any fans and if i do they will be cheaper ones


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 15, 2009)

still let me know if you do


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well my friend was buying some computer parts off tiger and if you order more that 100$ you get free shipping so i asked him if i could buy the case to get the free shipping and he let me so now my M59 is on its way


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 18, 2009)

Delta6326 said:


> Im wandering this because i just won one for free so i was wandering if anyone had one?
> 
> Are they better than the NZXT Tempest? thats what i have. how is airflow? i wish it came with more fans(M59) it comes with 1 back 1 side but can have 2top and i think 1 front NZXT M59



you lucky devil
nice case i'm tempted 
very tempted


----------

